# How to remove insulation blanket nails?



## 325_man (Jan 20, 2011)

I am removing the builder insulation blanket in my basement. 
It is nailed to the concrete wall using nails. They are hard to be pulled out.

Is there an easy way doing this?

Thanks!
Nick


----------



## 325_man (Jan 20, 2011)

here is a picture of one of the nails on the wall.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Smacking them with a hammer will usually break them off and you can hammer down the sharp edge at that point.

Don't bother pulling them out. You will do more harm than good. 

If you don't go the hammer route, just an angle grinder with a cut off wheel will work.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

a back and forth motion will usually make it snap off, getting an accurate back and forth swing is paramount.


----------



## 325_man (Jan 20, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> Smacking them with a hammer will usually break them off and you can hammer down the sharp edge at that point.
> 
> Don't bother pulling them out. You will do more harm than good.
> 
> If you don't go the hammer route, just an angle grinder with a cut off wheel will work.


I don't have a grinder . I tried hammer route and it seems that the type of nail they use is hard to be broken. I have been hammering in many direction for 30 minutes to a nail and it has not broken off yet. The concrete around it chips off :furious:

So, I pulled it out instead. I think I am going to do this way for the rest them  Let me know if this is not a good way to do, and why.

Is it important that they are patched? (see attached picture) why?
It is about 2" x 2" in size and 1/2" deep.

Thanks again,
Nick


----------



## 325_man (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry, forget to attach the pix.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

in that case, get a gorilla bar and safety glasses... in some cases a metal abrasive saw blade can also be used on a skil saw,just would have to cut on an angle to reach the bolt where it comes out of the wall. get a few blades because once the blade wears down some it will not reach the bolt anymore because of the angle. Also,get a metal blade for a swaz all if you have one of those.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

You can twist them out if they want to come out that way.


----------



## 325_man (Jan 20, 2011)

Do I need to patch the chip wall?:whistling2:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

go buy an angle grinder ! they are not expensive. easy to use. have a ton of uses. and will save you a ton of effort and time. 
get several(pack of 10) cut off wheels, they are the skinny ones. and a few grinding wheels, the thicker ones. 

you can thank me later.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Assuming you are going to insulate again, leave them. They won't hurt anything to build a wall over them and insulate.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

joed said:


> Assuming you are going to insulate again, leave them. They won't hurt anything to build a wall over them and insulate.


+1

They are not structural issues and should never approach the full wall thickness.

If they are bothersome to you, you can easily patch them with a bit of crack filler or other masonry patch compound.


----------



## mterry (Oct 17, 2012)

Fix'n it said:


> go buy an angle grinder ! they are not expensive. easy to use. have a ton of uses. and will save you a ton of effort and time.
> get several(pack of 10) cut off wheels, they are the skinny ones. and a few grinding wheels, the thicker ones.
> 
> you can thank me later.


+1 to that, one of the most useful tools I own, and they're fairly cheap


----------

